# "White trash queen, American dream. Oh, what a role model."



## Rockette13 (Dec 18, 2009)

FACE:
- Illamasqua Rich Foundation in 100 White mixed with...
- Covergirl Continuous Wear Foundation in Buff Beige
- L'Oreal Bare Naturale Mattifying Mineral Finish in 404 Translucent Matte 
- MAC Mineralize Blush in Pleasantry

EYES:
- MAC Eyeshadow in Too Dolly
- MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon
- MAC Eyeshadow in Yogurt
- MAC Pigment in Pink Pearl
- MAC Glitter in 3D Silver
- Prestige Soft Blend Kohl Pencil in Jet Black
- Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara in Very Black

LIPS:
- MAC Lipglass in Florabundance
- Hard Candy Mouthing Off Sheer Lip Shine in 210 Heartbreaker

Thank you for looking, lovelies! <3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2009)

The eye makeup is gorgeous.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the eyeshadow shape!


----------



## bonitachica82 (Dec 18, 2009)

wow ur makeup is soo pretty


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 18, 2009)

i love this! <33


----------



## Dennitsa (Dec 18, 2009)

Very well done!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!! I love this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so jealous of your skills hahahaha.


----------



## fintia (Dec 18, 2009)

very pretty! love the necklace!


----------



## GGBlu (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh this is just too gorgeous.  You really need to do a tut for it!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 18, 2009)

wow, i love it! awesome job


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 18, 2009)

that is IMPRESSIVE! and you look so gorgeous in the second pic


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesomely pretty look & super cute necklace, I LOVE Hello Kitty!


----------



## darbywynn318 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow you have some major skill! Your lines are super crisp, I love it!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 19, 2009)

So creative!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the shape of your e/s and I love that you used 3-D Silver! I've had it since Heatherette, and while it's insanely gorgeous, I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 19, 2009)

this is very pretty! please do a tutorial, please??


----------



## ktb8293 (Dec 19, 2009)

wow your skills have improved to perfection!!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 19, 2009)

Holy! Amazing...you look like a perfect barbie in the 2nd photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 19, 2009)

u are are so adorable!


----------



## Nushki (Dec 19, 2009)

Goreous!! Love how the colours look on you.


----------



## rbella (Dec 19, 2009)

This is so damn beautiful!! I think I just fell in love with your face!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 19, 2009)

Really REALLY gorgeous look, I looove it! Straight into my inspiration folder. Your skin looks great, your brows look great, your eye makeup is incredible.. everything about this is just beautiful!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 20, 2009)

You blew me away with this!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, love this so much!


----------



## madnicole (Dec 20, 2009)

you are just gorgeous - and your makeup skills are amazing - love it!


----------



## Briar (Dec 20, 2009)

That's an amazing look!   Gorgeous!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

this is a fabulous look! it looks really pretty on you. and i also love your hk necklace! very cute!


----------



## persephonewillo (Dec 21, 2009)

i LOVE it!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

o0o I love this!! Its so pretty! You should do a tutorial!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Dec 22, 2009)

Your skin looks amazing, as well as the rest of the look, but the skin is just fantastic.


----------



## siemenss (Dec 24, 2009)

perfect, well done!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Dec 24, 2009)

incredible, it's fun & so... just, argh! AWESOME=]


----------



## Sythua (Dec 26, 2009)

Very beautiful <3


----------



## 150mgoflove (Dec 26, 2009)

This is awesome


----------



## thezander (Dec 29, 2009)

I second what everybody else said. This is the best look I've seen with that palette. And your hair color looks amazing next to it!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Dec 30, 2009)

oh my goodness! this is absolutely fantastic! i love the shapes!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jan 1, 2010)

it's so pretty and fun, especially against your skin!
it's like what the sky should look like!


----------



## Briar (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE this look, especially the way you've placed the glitter.  Lovely!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! The colors, the shape, placement, blending... everything is perfect!!
So creative!! Must definitely do a tutorial on this!!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jan 18, 2010)

Your cheeks are so cute! I really like that color.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

the way you did your es is amazingly stunning!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 18, 2010)

agreed!!! tutorial please!   this is amazing!


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!
like a barbie


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 28, 2010)

Throwin a fit, makin a scene, like no tomrrow! I love that song
and this look ,is soooo pretty, I wish I could pull off that sort of blue, it looks so gorgeous on you! x


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the cut crease!!  Gorgeous


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 28, 2010)

THis is really cool


----------



## mello (Feb 28, 2010)

this is beautiful! love it!


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

Impressive eyes!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 6, 2010)

love it!


----------



## MamaLaura (Mar 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!! So going to try it sometime!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW, i love this, so dramatic!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 10, 2010)

You are stunning... Awesome colors & shape


----------



## britmacgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

wowzers!  beautiful.  I could look at the pics on here for days on end. Lush lush lush! x x


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm loving the color combo so much!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazing.  You look like Nicola Roberts (I think that's her name) from Girls Aloud. (A UK girl group)

You're so pretty and the make up is fantastic.


----------



## Sevy (Aug 22, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't say enough good things about this look! Just flawless!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the whole look!!! So edgy and pretty at the same time!!!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2010)

This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## my_adored (Aug 24, 2010)

This is so wacky and fun! I love it. Also love your hair. The glitter in the eyes really set it off.


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 25, 2010)

i'd die for your eyes! Shoot Me! lol You look amazingly gorgeous! great look!


----------

